

North Carolina sues FCC for right to block municipal broadband - paralelogram
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/05/north-carolina-sues-fcc-for-right-to-block-municipal-broadband/

======
duncan_bayne
I don't think you can describe the situation as 'competition' when some of the
'customers' are forced to pay at gunpoint.

